# This one goes out to Elmore how deep to plant grafted bare root stock?



## Tree Planter (May 7, 2006)

what is the standard for most nursery men on the planting depth of bare root?

my boss insist that the product should be planted to the graft union no matter how tall the root stock was cut. any input would be appreciated


----------



## Elmore (May 7, 2006)

Tree Planter said:


> what is the standard for most nursery men on the planting depth of bare root?
> 
> my boss insist that the product should be planted to the graft union no matter how tall the root stock was cut. any input would be appreciated



In almost all cases you should plant so that the root crown or trunk flare is at the ground level. In some cases, i.e. bench grafted Pyrus calleryana cultivars, are grafted onto roots and should be planted with the graft union just below the surface. In some climates, grafted Roses are planted with the union below grade. I'm sure glad your boss is not planting any grafted Japanese Maples for me.


----------



## Tree Planter (May 12, 2006)

that is what i thought sometimes i will come across a piece with adventitious roots and i would cut these off and keep them up and he says pull it out and put it deeper. trys to justify it as they will blow over in the wind and that they will get more water when their deeper and that is the depth the nursery's plant them.he does not listen to my reasoning for every reason i give that they should be kept up he pulls some bs excuse out of his hat. But in the end it is his house so things go his way. 

I was also wondering if you could point me to some good resources on propagation. hopefully even something on bud grafting too.


----------



## Elmore (May 12, 2006)

*Grafting books*

The Grafters Handbook by R. J. Garner

On old classic with more grafting techniques than you will ever probably use. Primarily geared to fruit and nut production but applicable to ornamentals also.

The Reference Manual of Woody Plant Propagation by Michael A. Dirr & Charles W. Heuser Jr.
A lot of species specific info on propagation and has a section on grafting.

Other info out there but these two are way more than enough.


----------



## Tree Planter (May 14, 2006)

thank u elmore u have been a great help and i already have M.Dirr on order and i am going to look into the other one and again thank u

Adam


----------

